# Knox lake bassin'



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a couple trips planned there this year and was wondering if anyone could tell me about the lake. Don't want exact locations but would like to know about high pressure areas, water conditions, etc. Basically anything to give me a clue so when I show up for the first time it not apparent I'm showing up for the first time. LOL

Thanks, feel free to PM me if you want.

Mr. A


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Knox is a good jig lake. Usually u can't go wrong pitching a jig or spinnerbait to any piece of wood u see. Upper end is a large stumpfield and shallow. The middle has creek channel banks and flats. The creek channel banks will have around 10 feet or deeper water. There is a lot of wood some rock and a few docks. Did I mention its a good jig lake?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I forgot I started this thread! LOL. Thanks for the info though. Flipping, pitching is a comfortable style of fishing for me. Spinnerbaits are my go to in areas like that. Should be a good lake for me to cut my tourney teeth on! Thanks again!

Mr. A


----------

